# $5 says I'm called a bigot in the first 10 posts



## Big Don (Jul 14, 2014)

[h=2]WHO warns HIV 'exploding' among gay men, urges preventive drugs[/h]AFP EXCERPT:
HIV infections are rising among gay men in many parts of the world,  the World Health Organization warned Friday, urging all men who have sex  with men to take antiretroviral drugs to prevent infection.

 "We are seeing exploding epidemics," warned Gottfried Hirnschall, who heads WHO's HIV department.
 Infection rates are rising again among men who have sex with men --  the group at the epicentre of AIDS pandemic when it first emerged 33  years ago, he told reporters in Geneva.
 While images of skeletal men dying of AIDS in the 1980s pushed the  world to act, a younger generation that has grown up among new  treatments that make it possible to live with HIV are less focused on  the disease, he suggested.
 Today, this group is 19 times more likely than the general population to be infected by HIV, Hirnschall said.
END EXCERPT
Male homosexual activity is BY FAR the easiest way to become infected with HIV/AIDS, that the World Health Organization's recommendation isn't to AVOID things such as HIGH risk activities, but, rather to take antiretroviral drugs is a sign that political correctness run amok is nothing less than a death sentence for mankind. Please note, I have made NO disparaging remarks or moral judgements about homosexuals, homosexual activity or any race, religion, or any other.


----------



## Steve (Jul 14, 2014)

Bigot.  

Okay...  Now maybe I'll read the article. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Big Don (Jul 14, 2014)

Now Little Johnny can get that operation...


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 14, 2014)

Have rates truly skyrocketed, or has the medical community simply gotten that much better at detecting it?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 14, 2014)

Big Don said:


> *WHO warns HIV 'exploding' among gay men, urges preventive drugs*
> 
> AFP EXCERPT:
> HIV infections are rising among gay men in many parts of the world,  the World Health Organization warned Friday, urging all men who have sex  with men to take antiretroviral drugs to prevent infection.
> ...


A bigot posted what?


----------



## Big Don (Jul 14, 2014)

I think survivability, makes it less scary. In the early to mid eighties AIDS was terrifying. Now, less so, that makes it MUCH MORE DANGEROUS.


----------



## elder999 (Jul 14, 2014)

Big Don said:


> Male homosexual activity is BY FAR the easiest way to become infected with HIV/AIDS, that the World Health Organization's recommendation isn't to AVOID things such as HIGH risk activities, but, rather to take antiretroviral drugs is a sign that political correctness run amok is nothing less than a death sentence for mankind. Please note, I have made NO disparaging remarks or moral judgements about homosexuals, homosexual activity or any race, religion, or any other.



This is simply untrue, though, Don.

The major vector for HIV transmission is _heterosexual_ sex, the easiest way is via blood transfusion, and sex act that risks the most exposure is unprotected anal sex-which is not, of course, limited to "male homosexual activity."

The leading cause in the U.S., of course, is male homosexual activity, but there are only about 50000 cases in the U.S., as compared to 33 million worldwide, with majority of those being on the African continent and 60% of those on the African continent being women. 

I don't know what it is you want, anyway......


----------



## sfs982000 (Jul 15, 2014)

The bottom line here is wrap your willie before playing.


----------

